# Best time for back to school sale?



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I was wondering when others thought a good time to start a back to school sale would be. In Arizona school starts early, usually in mid-late August, but the rest of the country seems to start around labor day in September. So when do you think a good time to start a back to school sale would be?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The first two weeks of July. _A general idea is when you see JCP and Macy's sending out the flyers, it's on._ PA starts school the Monday before Labor day. 

Here's an article with a little intersting info on the big stores from last year.
Low Marks for Back-to-School Sales - washingtonpost.com


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

great article. thanks. I thought I would begin the last two weeks of July because the first two seemed two early for the west coast. Anybody know when the north east starts school, because that is where a good amount of my business comes from?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, starting the first two weeks of July is when the season "kicks off". You can have your sale whenever you want to, mid-July, end of July, whatever you deam to be most strategic. I can tell you in Jersey school starts the Tuesday after Labor day, unless they changed it recently, and in PA, it's the Monday prior to.


----------

